# Wheel sealant....



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Currently use Colly 476 as a wheel sealant. 2 coats and it seems to be holding fine 4 weeks in.


Should I go out and buy a dedicated sealant or am I ok with the Colly?

If so what's my best options for around £15-£20?


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm a big fan of raceglaze nano, a little applied ever couple of months works well for me 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

raceglaze nano wheel seal, 2 layers will give you 6 months+ just spray it on clean dry wheels, leave it for a few mins and buff and 1h later do the same again


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> raceglaze nano wheel seal, 2 layers will give you 6 months+ just spray it on clean dry wheels, leave it for a few mins and buff and 1h later do the same again


Cheers for the advice, will try the two application approach at the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> raceglaze nano wheel seal, 2 layers will give you 6 months+ just spray it on clean dry wheels, leave it for a few mins and buff and 1h later do the same again


Just had a look at this.

It appears c5 is cheaper and claims 2years protection?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

C5 all day long!!!!



I achieved 18 months protection from my last application.

Gonz.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> Currently use Colly 476 as a wheel sealant. 2 coats and it seems to be holding fine 4 weeks in.
> 
> Should I go out and buy a dedicated sealant or am I ok with the Colly?
> 
> If so what's my best options for around £15-£20?


476 is ok but it is not really designed for the high temperature break dust and the heat generated from the discs. However if you want to keep with that wax application i would say get yourself some fk1000p hi temp sealant wax. Cracking stuff and it's keeping my wheels clean for now.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> Just had a look at this.
> 
> It appears c5 is cheaper and claims 2years protection?


yes but takes more time to apply it and cant get wet for 12h like gtechnic themselves say!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

12 hours is just them covering themselves couple of hours and u'll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

C5 is all you need!


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

jamiepollock643 said:


> C5 is all you need!


I guess on the long term though, a tub of race glaze nano wheel sealant will go a lot further than the C5?

It's one and done with C5 as opposed to a bottle of other wheel sealants....


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

What process do you all do before C5? 

Wash,decon,clay bar,IPA then seal? 

Or should I polish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

The key for a wheel sealant is a high temperature product.
I use AutoFinesse Mint Rims and it has lasted, but ceramic coats like C5 is much better for sure.

Best process in my opinion:

Wash
Decon
Clay if needed
IPA
Hi temp sealant


----------

